# artículo para países, ciudades y continentes



## tofito

Hola!

Quisiera saber si hay un artículo por este país...

En la página http : // pt. wikipedia .org/wiki/Ant%C3%ADgua_e_Barbuda, escriben por ejemplo "História da Antígua e Barbuda" y "Subdivisões de Antígua e Barbuda"...

Entonces, cual es lo correcto? "de" o "da" Antígua e Barbuda? "Antígua e Barbuda é uma nação" o "a Antígua e Barbuda é uma nação"?

Gracias!


----------



## Tomby

En portugués yo diría que el nombre debe ir acompañado del artículo femenino "a". Aquí en esta  *página* (creo que es la misma a la que te refieres en tu post) dice: "_Ver artigo principal: História *da* Antígua e Barbuda_", "_Ver artigo principal: Política *da* Antígua e Barbuda_", etc. En portugués "da" es contracción de "de + la".
Espero haber ayudado.
TT.


----------



## tofito

Sí, es este enlace en el que me refiero (no puedo usar la función "enlaces" en el forum antes de haber escrito 30 mensajes...)

En esta página, hay también:
"Antígua e Barbuda é uma nação das Caraíbas"
"Subdivisões DE Antígua e Barbuda"
"Geografia DE Antígua e Barbuda"

entoncés no me parece claro si tengo que escribir un artículo o no...


----------



## Vanda

Ambos estão corretos. Pode-se usar ou não o artigo antes de nomes próprios. No fórum Portuguese temos várias discussões sobre o uso do artigo antes de nomes próprios.


----------



## Outsider

No caso de "Antigua e Barbuda", parece-me que o mais usual, ao menos em Portugal, é não usar artigo.


----------



## tofito

Gracias por os avisos...
Pienso que no voy a usar el artículo... En la mayoria de los idiomas, no hay artículos por los nombres de pequeños países e islas... Voy a usar esta regla por el portugués también...


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

Buen día!!!! Estoy tratando de encontrar en los posts lo siguiente: Cuándo usar el artículo "a" (A Espanha) u "o" (O Brasil) y su correspondiente preposición en países, ciudades o continentes.Por ejemplo: "Estou no Brasil". "Estou na Espanha".Puedo decir " Estou no Porto Seguro"?, "Estou na Bahía"?, "Estou no Bariloche"? "Vou à Asia"? "Estou na Mendoza"? Disculpen le inquietud pero mañana tengo prueba y no termina de quedarme claro este tema, cuando se utilizan y cuando no. Será que hay algunos  países o ciudades que llevan el artículo, pero no todos/as? Les agradecería si pueden remitirme a alguna discusión acerca de ésto o darme alguna regla que me sirva a los fines prácticos. Gracias a toooodossss!!!!!!! Beijinhos!!!!


----------



## vf2000

Reina Aspidistra said:


> Puedo decir " Estou *EM *Porto Seguro"?, "Estou na Bahía"?, "Estou *EM* Bariloche"? "Vou à Asia"? "Estou *EM* Mendoza"?
> 
> Será que hay algunos  países o ciudades que llevan el artículo, pero no todos/as?
> Exatamente!
> 
> Les agradecería si pueden remitirme a alguna discusión acerca de ésto o darme alguna regla que me sirva a los fines prácticos.



Não há regra 100% eficiente, mas quando não está muito claro se o nome do lugar é masculino ou feminino, não use nem "o" e nem "a". Quando precisar use amenas *EM*, mas não use "no" ou "na" Ex: Luxemburgo, Bariloche, Joanesburgo, Paris, Londres, Lisboa, Portugal...
Quando estiver claro (para os lusófonos, óbvio) que o lugar é masculino ou feminino, usa-se o artigo: a Itália, o Brasil, a Argentina, o México, o Perú, o Equador, o Chile, a Colômbia, a Venezuela... o Uruguai, o Paraguai...

Algumas exceções: Porto Seguro. Não se usa artigo porque se confundiria com o "porto" lugar onde ficam os barcos, há embarque e desembarque, etc...

Antígua e Barbuda: não acho que se deva utilizar artigo porque o nome se refere a DOIS lugares e na minha modesta opinião não fica bem dizer *a* Antígua e a Barbuda. "A barbuda" é uma mulher com barba e colocar artigo só na Antígua não me parece bem. Opinião, apenas, não é uma norma.

AXÉ


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

vf2000 said:


> Não há regra 100% eficiente, mas quando não está muito claro se o nome do lugar é masculino ou feminino, não use nem &quot;o&quot; e nem &quot;a&quot;. Quando precisar use amenas *EM*, mas não use &quot;no&quot; ou &quot;na&quot; Ex: Luxemburgo, Bariloche, Joanesburgo, Paris, Londres, Lisboa, Portugal...
> Quando estiver claro (para os lusófonos, óbvio) que o lugar é masculino ou feminino, usa-se o artigo: a Itália, o Brasil, a Argentina, o México, o Perú, o Equador, o Chile, a Colômbia, a Venezuela... o Uruguai, o Paraguai...
> 
> Algumas exceções: Porto Seguro. Não se usa artigo porque se confundiria com o &quot;porto&quot; lugar onde ficam os barcos, há embarque e desembarque, etc...
> 
> Antígua e Barbuda: não acho que se deva utilizar artigo porque o nome se refere a DOIS lugares e na minha modesta opinião não fica bem dizer *a* Antígua e a Barbuda. &quot;A barbuda&quot; é uma mulher com barba e colocar artigo só na Antígua não me parece bem. Opinião, apenas, não é uma norma.
> 
> AXÉ


 
Mmmmmmm... se me está complicando el panorama...Creo que es más una cuestión de aprenderlo en forma práctica viviendo en Brasil o Portugal, ya que no encuentro reglas demasiado precisas al respecto, verdad?. En las próximas vacaciones viajaré a alguna paradisíaca playa para sacarme las dudas...mis profesores sabrán entenderme...!!!! Gracias mil!!!


----------



## Alentugano

Em Portugal usa-se artigo quando falamos d*o* Luxemburgo. "Vivo n*o* Luxemburgo." "*Em* Luxemburgo" não se usa.
Por outro lado, há países em que o uso é facultativo em Portugal, como Espanha, França, Itália, Inglaterra (isto não se aplica a países como *a* Escócia, *a* Irlanda, *o* País de Gales (Wales), *o *Reino Unido). Para alguns países ou continentes, o uso é diferente em Portugal e no Brasil (ex: em Marrocos (Portugal), no Marrocos (Brasil); em África (mas n*a *África do Sul, em Portugal), n*a *África (Brasil).
Este assunto já foi amplamente discutido aqui no fórum, é só buscar os tópicos relacionados.


----------



## capito

Hola a todos,

estoy iniciándome con el portugués con unos libros de aprendizaje (Português XXI). Por el momento me surjen algunas que otras dudas de acentuación, que buscaré por la web, aunque no veo ningún sitio que me convenza. Por otro lado, tengo mis dudas con el nombre de los países.

Por un lado veo que se dice:
Ele é do Brasil, dos Estados Unidos, da Alemanha.

Pero por otro lado, en otros casos:
Ele é de Inglaterra, de Portugal.

¿Hay alguna manera de saber si llevan o no determinante?

Gracias y enhorabuena por el foro.


----------



## anaczz

Olá, capito, bem-vindo ao fórum!
Existem muitas discussões anteriores sobre isso! Eis algumas delas:
Fio 1
Fio 2
Fio 3

E há mais...


----------



## Vanda

Juntei a um dos fios indicados pela Ana.


----------

